# Welcome Travis, Justin, and Mike



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I wanted to welcome Travis (painkiller1009), Mike (mshilling), and Justin to SWOAPE. We're happy to have you here and hope to see you at a meeting soon


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

welcome!!


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 3, 2007)

thanks matt i look forward to meeting everyone and learning more about this hobby. thanks agian. travis


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Welcome to SWOAPE all 3 of you!


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Welcome everyone! Hey Travis, last year I was talking to a girl from Marion, she actually works at the Petland or something like that up there. If you go to that store you may have seen her.


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 3, 2007)

yea i go into that store all the time. if she still works there im sure i have seen her. i have a buddy that works in the fish department there.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

She's a dog groomer or trainer or whatever.. nice girl... well that's all I'm going to say.. Golden Rule and all haha.


----------



## mshilling (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks guys! look forward to meeting you all sometime. Of course, I do some traveling for work and am out of town for the Jan meeting...argh.....

here is a pic of my tank as it sits right now (sans the new green water )


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

welcome aboard guys and/or girls with masculine names!


----------

